# Sons of Liberty Miniseries



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Just a heads up on the upcoming "Sons of Liberty" 3 part miniseries that premieres Jan 25th, 26th, and 27th on the History Channel. We will be treated to 6 hours of revolutionary yumminess that is sure to fire up any red blooded American patriot. It promises to be a hard hitting look inside the minds and hearts of the brave heroes who forged a nation in blood and fire out of the shackles of tyranny. Oh hell yes!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I can't wait!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Already got it set to record. I do that with all the shows I watch that way I can fast forward the commercials.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

I can not wait, History major wet dream really


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

While I'm looking forward to seeing it, my hope for a accurate portrayal of our hero's past is extremely limited by anything to be aired out of hollywood.....remember the Japanese had to make the last Pearl Harbor movie - no one in Hollywood would.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

DVR set. I love this kind of TV.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Is this the guy with a raspy voice who has a postage stamp tatooed on the back of his neck? He makes me heave.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy crap! You mean the history channel will actually sho something other than loggers, alligator hunting red necks, and pawn shops?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Overall, I found this series to be OK, but I'm disappointed they ended it where they did. Of course, Washington got his butt flanked and lost the Battle of New York, but still, I would have liked the series to have continued until the end of the war.

And the last scene... Washington ordering a charge against ships moored in the bay? LOL, what the heck was that about?


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I have zero cable , (but no bill as well)... will wait though.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The best part I saw so far was Gates taking Hancocks House and him walking into the bar and telling them, ok I'm in.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

On the one hand, I think it will be visually cool.

On the other hand, I expect it will be the usual Hollywood distortion of what actually happened, to the point where facts are correct only by chance.


----------

